# New Smyrna or Playalinda



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Daughter coming in from college next week. Planning to hit either New Smyrna or Playalinda day before or day after Thanksgiving. Of course looking for Pomps. They'll be five of us so hoping to snag a cooler full of Pomps and Whiting and maybe a black or red drum or two. Seeing the water temp has dramatically decreased thinking the best bet is Playalinda.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

best of luck to you my man... at least someone is fishing


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Big Ed,

I fished today - no pomps yet, but blue are everywhere, but who know 3 weeks from now. I like PlayALinda better, I never caught a pomp up there near Ponce inlet area.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks DVO. I'm starting to lean towards New Smyrna with the intent to hit linda in December.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Fair bite in Bethune yesterday, but shut off once the tide turned, micro whiting, cats, drum... where are the damn sand fleas... I hate using dead shrimp...


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I agreed - at least with flea, you rarely got blue to bite. Only fish that target flea are POMPS.


----------



## liteliner (Nov 10, 2010)

Sup guys. Im a Florida Newbie fresh from southern Cali. Looking to fish tomorrow and will most likely hit up Playalinda for some blues or New Smyrna off that little jetty at the Dunes. Look out for my first report...


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck!!! but not just Pomps reds whiting, BD, sheep head, just not as many blues... but lets not forget cats sting rays, and the ever present:beer: Bonnet heads...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

My understanding is that fleas become impossible to find from Oct through the winter.


----------



## AIRBORNE (Aug 29, 2010)

Any updates from this past weekend during the heavy surf?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

AIRBORNE said:


> Any updates from this past weekend during the heavy surf?


Have not heard any updates from that neck of the woods other than the blues have been thick.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*I*

Would lean toward Bethune.


----------

